# The Great Bird cage project



## jd99 (Jun 17, 2009)

Hi all 

This is a bird cage I started about a year ago for my wife. It all started because we got tired of always have bird seed all over the floor, so I set out to design one that would not put seed on the floor; at the same time we wanted it to look like a peice of furniture.

I am using red oak, red oak ply, birch ply, Alum, Stainless, and brass hardware.

The thing is a wall unit, with three seperate cages, each cage is mounted on blum sliding hardware so each cage can be slid out, or removed from the base as needed. I made all of the frames that hold the wire (Yep I drilled all them holes :dirol. 
Incidently this is my first attempt at making raised panel doors.

Learning as I go along, these pictures are old I am further along then what you see, I will try to take some pictures this weekend.

Also I only get to work on this in 2-3 hour intervals after work, and a full day on the weekend, if I am lucky. I also have to keep the garage able to park the cars in (I live in a Condo) so I pull tools and stuff out to do the work then have to put it back each day. That's why it's taking so long.

Ya have any suggestions, or tips please let me know, as I am new to all this wood working stuff.
Pics are
bare base, base assy., base assy showing cage slid out, base with doors on, and slide out shelf in base unit.

Thanks
Danny


----------



## jd99 (Jun 17, 2009)

Here are some pics of the wire/cage assemblys. They are alum frame black anodize, with stainless wire. The Bottom, both sides, and the top of each cage unit are wire. 
The front and back will be acrylic and there are small doors on each side wire frame, and the front and backs of each cage unit has doors with lift off hinges for easy cleaning.

I will post newer pics ASAP.

Thanks
Danny


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Danny

Very nice job  but the key word may be ( easy cleaning ) I have had may share of birds.. after a year or two it's like having a chicken coup inside the house... 

Good Luck with your birds 

====


===============


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Danny that looks great. Have you done all the planning and drawings etc. Just interested in the planning process you did.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Danny, by any standard I would say that you have done a first class job, but for birds! I have a feeling that a little way down the track the birds will be in an outdoor aviary and your present piece of fine furniture turned into a display cabinet.


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

Very nice job on the raised panel doors. You should be very proud of a first class job.


----------



## jd99 (Jun 17, 2009)

Thanks Guys for the comments.

Harry: 
I did it more for the wife, then the birds :yes4: (Honey do thing).

Also getting tired of walking on seeds on a hardwood floor.

If I ever get a bigger place where I would have a dedicated space for equipment, and such, I could make these and sell them, but I can't do where I am takes too much time to set up the shop then take it down to make any profit.

Didn't work on it this weekend had to make nest boxes for the birds (honey do thing again), they look something like this.


----------



## jd99 (Jun 17, 2009)

*More Pics*

Here are a couple of pictures that show more or less the current stage of construction.

The drawer pulls on the front of each cage unit aren't really drawers at all I made a frame out of stainless wire, and acrylic that are mounted on stainless slides they hold the water and seed bowls. (Water on one one side and seed on the other)

You can change the water and seed without entering the cage; you just slide the assembly out pull out the bowls then slide it back in.

Below the seed drawers, is a single door peice (it has a counterbore in the center) that door flips down and allows you to remove (slide out) the seed tray, and bottom wire grate for cleaning; with out entering the cage or letting any birds out.

The front and back doors are sitting in each cage unit, I made the front doors to match the doors on the base unit, except they will have an acrylic panel, and the back doors will also have acrylic panel. (We plan to have some kind of mural/picture on the wall behind the unit)

Getting there little by little, still have a ways to go, but it's starting to look like something now. :yes2:


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

You've only reinforced my previous comments Danny.


----------



## jd99 (Jun 17, 2009)

xplorx4 said:


> Danny that looks great. Have you done all the planning and drawings etc. Just interested in the planning process you did.


I started out with a goal (a cage that keeps the seed inside) and made a set of plans with turbo cad, and for the most part they still are good, but as the construction continued along some minor changes were made. 

The bigest changes were to try and think how I could repete the construction in a semi production type of senerio. (I have a lot of people interested in this and want one built but I not sure if I'm ready for that yet)

I had to make drill jigs brazing/welding jigs, router templates etc; to accomplish this build hopefully they will work for the next design, as each one would be different (people want different features).

If this works out might just supplement my retirement, if I ever get one. :'(


----------



## dustmaker (May 18, 2009)

All I can say is that you must hold your wife (and your birds) in high regard, and that is commendable. That is one awesome piece of work. Congrats!


----------



## jd99 (Jun 17, 2009)

*Did som more*

Did some more work on the bird cage project this weekend, I have all three of the cage assemblies done. Here are some pics.
The first is showing a front view, (The blue is the procetive cover for the clear acrylic), the second is with the front door open looking in the cage, and the third shows the slide out feed and water bowls. (Suz wont have to go in the cage to feed and water the birds.) The fourth shows how each cage slides out from the base to access the side doors of the cage, and the last one shows both the front and back doors open looking through the cage. Both the front and back doors of the cages are on lift off hinges for cleaning.
I'll put the rest in my gallery. I still have to put the finish on the base unit but it's almost done.


----------



## dustmaker (May 18, 2009)

Looking good, Danny!


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

Those are absolutely gorgeous wow great job!


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

Really nice way to keep your birds and keep house clean.


----------



## Mark (Aug 4, 2004)

Wow Danny that is some very beautiful work.


----------

